# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Ίου [Historic photos of Ios]

## Haddock

Καλοκαίρι 1977, μια σπάνια φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ίου. Η νέα προβλήτα δεν είχε κατασκευασθεί ακόμα. Το Τόλμι ξεφορτώνει, Ρο/Ρο είπατε :Wink:  . Διακρίνεται η ταμπέλα "F/B Lemnos" με τα δρομολογια του Νομικού. Για όλους τους φίλους/φίλες του Ναυτιλία.

Morning-X2.jpg
Copyright-Πηγή

----------


## Leo

Και η κεραία του ραντάρ επίσης διακρίνεται κι εδώ!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτη η φωτογραφια πραγματικα νομιζεις οτι ειναι βγαλμενη απο σκηνη στο σινεμα. Τι να πρωτοδει κανεις. Paroskayak εαν εχεις τη φωτογραφια σε υψηλοτερη αναλυση μπορεις να μου περιγραψεις τι γινεται μπροστα απο το πρακτορειο; Εγω βλεπω κοσμο να καθεται στο δρομο και δυο ενστολους να περιπολουν (οργιαζει η φαντασια μου )

----------


## Rocinante

> Αυτη η φωτογραφια πραγματικα νομιζεις οτι ειναι βγαλμενη απο σκηνη στο σινεμα. Τι να πρωτοδει κανεις. Paroskayak εαν εχεις τη φωτογραφια σε υψηλοτερη αναλυση μπορεις να μου περιγραψεις τι γινεται μπροστα απο το πρακτορειο; Εγω βλεπω κοσμο να καθεται στο δρομο και δυο ενστολους να περιπολουν (οργιαζει η φαντασια μου )


Τελικα μαλλον ειναι για να με μαζεψουν. Η φαντασια μου οργιαζει. Paroskayak τελικα κοσμος καθεται κατω αλλα ειναι στρωματσαδα τουριστες !!! Οι κλασικοι τουριστες του 70. Ενα σακβουαιαζ και πολυ ορεξη να γνωρισουν το διαφορετικο με ελαχιστες ανεσεις

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτά ούτε κατα διάνοια δεν μπορούν να γίνουν τώρα!Αφού με το παραμικρό θα σκάσει μύτη το ΑΛΤΕΡ, Ο Ευαγγελάτος,καμια δεκαριά βουλευτές να λένε τα τρελλά τους στα παράθυρα και άλλοι πολλοί.
Ωραίες παλιές εποχές ηρεμίας,έκαναν διακοπές οι άνθρωποι και γουστάρανε,ούτε άγχος ούτε στρες ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ios_ in 1962 was such a different place...

Ios.jpg

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Καλοκαίρι 1977, μια σπάνια φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ίου. Η νέα προβλήτα δεν είχε κατασκευασθεί ακόμα. Το Τόλμι ξεφορτώνει, Ρο/Ρο είπατε . Διακρίνεται η ταμπέλα "F/B Lemnos" με τα δρομολογια του Νομικού. Για όλους τους φίλους/φίλες του Ναυτιλία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5481
> 
> Copyright-Πηγή


Απίθανη φωτό....  :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from the early 1990s showing beautiful *Ios*.

Ios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of _Ios_ from _Wolfgang Seitz's Kykladen: entdecken und erleben_, WDV Verlag, M&#252;nchen, 1998.

Ios.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Καλοκαίρι 1977, μια σπάνια φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Ίου. Η νέα προβλήτα δεν είχε κατασκευασθεί ακόμα. Το Τόλμι ξεφορτώνει, Ρο/Ρο είπατε . Διακρίνεται η ταμπέλα "F/B Lemnos" με τα δρομολογια του Νομικού. Για όλους τους φίλους/φίλες του Ναυτιλία.
> 
> Morning-X2.jpg
> Copyright-Πηγή


To TΟΛΜΗ της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας ήταν ένα ολλανδικής ναυπήγησης μότορσιπ του 1953. Περισσότερα εδώ.
Από το ίδιο άλμπουμ και μια ακόμη φωτογραφία της Ίου από το μακρινό 1977, με ένα ακόμη αρχαίο μότορσιπ πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμανάκι της

Ios4 1977-X2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ_ (ΜΑΡΙΩ) στην Ίο, ενώ διακρίνονται ακόμα ένα μότορσιπ και ένα μικρό "Σαλαμινιώτικο". Καρτ ποστάλ αγορασμένη από το Μοναστηράκι.

σάρωση03.jpg

----------

